# Navigation



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nav in my 09 Murano drives me crazy. It never wants to go on the highway to a destination. I could plug in a destination 200 miles away and it will immediately take me to the next exit. Anyone else experience this? Are there any settings I can use to correct?


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

My first though is you have "Shortest Route" on but I am not sitting in my car right now. I am not sure if there is an "Avoid Freeways" setting or not but my old Pioneer GPS had that option.


----------

